# [November] What are you reading?



## Mark CMG (Oct 31, 2006)

I've finally cracked a copy of _Thud_ by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## JEL (Oct 31, 2006)

At Day's Close: Night in Times Past by A. Roger Ekirch


----------



## Allura (Oct 31, 2006)

"His Majesty's Dragon" by Naomi Novik. DH picked this up and devoured it, and I'm doing my best to do the same. Napoleonic wars with dragons. If I was a history buff, I'd follow more, but I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## Andre (Nov 1, 2006)

Allura said:
			
		

> "His Majesty's Dragon" by Naomi Novik. DH picked this up and devoured it, and I'm doing my best to do the same. Napoleonic wars with dragons. If I was a history buff, I'd follow more, but I'm still enjoying it.




I finished that one a couple weeks ago and am waiting for the second book in the series to be available at my local library. 

While I'm waiting, I'm reading _Before the Dawn_ and _American Gospel_, both excellent non-fiction books.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Nov 1, 2006)

Finsihing up "The Devils Armor", then on to "Sword of Angels".

On the waiting list?
"The Adventuires of Desperaux"
The "Harry Dresden" books (LOVE the omnibus editions my Book Club puts out!!)
THe "Lemony Snicket" books.


----------



## Pants (Nov 1, 2006)

Finised _Wolves of the Call_ on the 31st of October, about to crack open _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ since I just saw the movie for the first time.


----------



## Welverin (Nov 1, 2006)

I think I'll try another chapter of The Dying Earth, if it goes the way the first one did I'll likely quickly move on to Heretics of Dune or Jedi Trial.

Gaming material will be mixed in as the mood strikes.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 1, 2006)

Just finished _Snake Agent _ by Liz Williams, the first Detective Inspector Chen novel. Liked it so much, I ordered the second one from Amazon.

It's set in a near-future Shanghai; Chen is a detective who handles supernatual cases, usually involving Hell - He even has a visa. The descriptions of the Chinese Hell and Celestial realms are very cool. He knows a handful of spells, is bound to the Goddess of Mercy, and has a demon wife.

I'm going to read on _Anansi Boys_, then read the second _Chen _ book.. then probably _Dzur_.


----------



## Storm Raven (Nov 1, 2006)

Currently reading _Riddley Walker_ and _Fancies and Goodnights_. I don't know what I'll move on to next. Probably Card's _Lovelock_.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 1, 2006)

Just picked up Robin's Hobb's new book, _Forest Mage_ .


----------



## rom90125 (Nov 1, 2006)

Snow Crash and Cryptonomicon.  Both books were written by Neal Stephenson.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 2, 2006)

Ah, Snow Crash.  I might have to read that one again soon.  I read Cryptonomicon last spring -- good stuff. 

I'm reading a book on the history of pirates.  And I have a Conan short story collection in my car for "reading emergencies."  But I'm sort of looking for my next big thing...


----------



## Chairman7w (Nov 2, 2006)

Just started "Storm of Swords" after reading Legacy of the Drow, and Starless Night last month.

However, I'm VERY excited after getting an email today that the next "Troy" book by David Gemmell is out!


----------



## Banshee16 (Nov 2, 2006)

Almost finished "A Feast for Crows", and I'm thrilled that a certain character I despise is *finally* getting a bit of what's coming to them.  Sweet, sweet revenge 

Banshee


----------



## Wombat (Nov 2, 2006)

Finished a re-read of _Harry Potter & the Goblet of Fire_ and am now reading _His Majesty's Dragon_ by Naomi Novik, which is _much_ better than I had anticipated.  

After this, I will probably head into Phil Rickman's _Chalice_.


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 2, 2006)

I've gotten quite a bit of reading done lately, for some reason. I've recently read NINE TAILORS by Sayers (as a change-ringer, it's a bit of a scandal that I hadn't already read it!) and FLASHMAN by Fraser. I'm working on ROYAL FLASH, the second Flashman book, and I borrowed WHAT WOULD THE FOUNDERS DO? by Brookhiser and DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS FOR DUMMIES from the library. (Gotta see what they're teaching the kids these days!  )


----------



## Ghostwind (Nov 2, 2006)

Batman: No Man's Land by Greg Rucka.

This one is one heck of a lot better than the crap I read last month (Ice Limit).


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 2, 2006)

_Blackstaff_ by Steven Schend

Not sure what I'll read next.


----------



## PaulKemp (Nov 2, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> _Blackstaff_ by Steven Schend
> 
> Not sure what I'll read next.




You will read _Shadowbred_  by Paul S. Kemp.   You will read _Shadowbred _ by Paul S. Kemp.  You will read _Shadowbred_ by Paul S. Kemp....

Oh, and these are not the droids you're looking for.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 2, 2006)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> I've gotten quite a bit of reading done lately, for some reason. I've recently read NINE TAILORS by Sayers (as a change-ringer, it's a bit of a scandal that I hadn't already read it!)



I know! I have to read that too!


			
				Eridanis said:
			
		

> DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS FOR DUMMIES from the library. (Gotta see what they're teaching the kids these days!  )



I flipped through this and thought it was pretty good, actually.


----------



## bbarrington (Nov 2, 2006)

Deadhouse Gates by Stephen Erickson.

I'm about half-way through it and I'm enjoying it much more than Gardens of the Moon.


----------



## Meloncov (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm finishing Gates of Fire.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 3, 2006)

Thieves House - Tales of Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser vol 2


----------



## Michael Tree (Nov 3, 2006)

I've read about one third of Fragile Things, by Neil Gaiman, but I'm reading it slowly, to savour every story and poem.

I just finished Memories of My Melancholy Whores by Gabriel Garcia Marquez.  

I have three books in my bag now, and I don't know which I'm going to start next.
- The Stolen Child, by Keith Donohue 
- Dr. Jeckyl and Mr. Hyde, by Robert Louis Stevenson 
- Heart of Darkness, by Joseph Conrad

I'm on a bit of a Mage: the Awakening kick, and all three of those books sounded appealing and thematic.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2006)

The third part of the quicksilver trilogy has finally arrived (the book store called in last week to notify me about the arrival)... I had ordered the book like 6 months ago at which time it was already available in the german translation, but _not_ in the original version (nowhere on this whole planet AFAIK)! 

So, I guess I will finally start reading it soon. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ibram (Nov 3, 2006)

I had a very successful trip to B&N today

I have finaly found a copy of Orcslayer, the new Felix and Gotrek novel

I also found Kull: Exile of Atlantis by REH at the same time.

So I've got my reading for the next week or so cut out for me.

I also preordered the Complete Hammers Slammers vol 2, which comes out the middle of the month.


----------



## Anime Kidd (Nov 3, 2006)

Getting back into drawing again so I have pickup up an old copy of _Drawing on the Right-side of the Brain_, plus the occassional romp in Lovecraft.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 4, 2006)

Just finished _Grave Peril_, the third book in "The Dresden Files" series by Jim Butcher.

Not the deepestliterature in the world, but a lot of fun to read.  And if I were running a White Wolf Mage campaign right now, my players would be in so much trouble from the ideas in this series....


----------



## delericho (Nov 4, 2006)

Have still barely touched "The Darkness That Comes Before". It's not that I don't like it, I just havent; found the time to read any of it recently.

Have just finished "The Twilight Tomb" and "Book of Nine Swords". There's only a Dungeon magazine on my gaming to-read list. I think my next 'real' book is likely to be "Cityscape".


----------



## Brakkart (Nov 4, 2006)

I've just finished reading Lies of Light by Phillip Athans and next up is Realms of Mystery. I just ordered all of the following from Amazon UK:

*Forgotten Realms*: Bladesinger, Ghostwalker, Shadowbred, Realms of the Arcane, War in Tethyr

*Warhammer*: Orcslayer

Not sure which of those I'll read first... *glances up the thread and his eyes glaze over* _I will read Shadowbred by Paul S. Kemp first..._


----------



## Milkman Dan (Nov 6, 2006)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Almost finished "A Feast for Crows", and I'm thrilled that a certain character I despise is *finally* getting a bit of what's coming to them.  Sweet, sweet revenge




I'll be getting *A Feast for Crows* soon. 

Right now I'm reading a horror novel by Bentley Little, *The House*.  It won a Bram Stoker award, or so the cover proclaims.  It's pretty good so far...


----------



## Welverin (Nov 6, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I'm going to read on _Anansi Boys_, then read the second _Chen _ book.. then probably _Dzur_.




You have these in the wrong order Dzur should come first with all else second.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 7, 2006)

I acquired the Dark Empire II Graphic Novel at my local Atomic Comics last month. Will start reading it soon.


----------



## Tetsubo (Nov 7, 2006)

Islam: A Short History by Karen Armstrong


----------



## Elf Witch (Nov 7, 2006)

I just finished Ghosts in the Snow by Tamara Siler Jones it is a CSI type novel set in a fantasy setting.

It is good in parts I enjoyed the main character who was the castle's castellan and in charge of solving the murders. The hints of his backstory was interesting as well as his curse of being tormented by the ghosts of the murder victims.

But there were a lot of parts that annoyed me the love story, a lot of the other characters and the world itself did not really seem to be believable. The author is a better mystery writer than a fantasy writer. Though the third novel novel in the series has just been published so I guess some people really like them.

I am just starting the third Tanya Huff novel in the new Henry Fitzroy/Tony series Smoke and Ashes.

I really enjoyed the first two I love that the books are set on a fictional Vampire TV show set ala Nick Knight with Tony moving up in the ranks of production crew.  And I aslo enjoy his ongoing friendship with the real life vampire Henry.


----------



## Saba Taru (Nov 7, 2006)

Let's see.  What have I been reading this week.  My husband complains that I go through books so fast that he's going to devote an entirely separate building to them and call it my library annex to the house.  Heh.

I just finished Mary Roach's "Stiff" and I'm almost done with her second book "Spook."  Both of them are hilarious.  All the snark I love from Jim Butcher's novels mixed with an inciteful look into subjects most people are loathe to talk about.  I'd highly recommend them with the warning that they aren't for everyone and certainly not for sensative readers.

And I loved all the Harry Dresden Files novels (all 8 or 9 of them.  I can't remember how many there are) by Jim Butcher.  His "Furies of Calderon" series (which is fantasy oriented) is also very entertaining, with a new take on fantasy magic that was fascinating, but I didn't like them as much as his Dresden Files novels.

Now I have to go back to the bookstore and find more things to read.  My husband will be so proud.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 7, 2006)

I know why the caged bird sings by Maya Angelou. Reading it for my book club. Been interesting so far . Also just finished Going Postal by Terry Pratchett. First one of his I've read in years and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## GrendelKhan (Nov 8, 2006)

World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 8, 2006)

_John Adams_ by David McCullough.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Nov 8, 2006)

Just starting _Lisey's Story_ by Stephen King.  I haven't been able to read much lately.

DM


----------



## WmRAllen67 (Nov 8, 2006)

It's the middle of the semester, so the "for-fun" reading is  mostly non-existant.

For classes, I'm in the middle of _Death in the Dining Room & other tales of Victorian culture_ by Kenneth Ames, _Gender and Jim Crow _ by Glenda Elizabeth Gilmore, and a fairly substantial pile of books having to do with New England stone walls... I have a paper due later...

But as soon as the term is over, it'll be _1635: The Cannon Law _ by Eric Flint and  Andrew Dennis, and _A Meeting at Corvallis _ by S. M. Stirling...


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 9, 2006)

I just finished the Honor Harrington series the other day. Quite an addictive series, IMO.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 9, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> Also just finished Going Postal by Terry Pratchett. First one of his I've read in years and thoroughly enjoyed it.





I'm a fan, anyway, but is that meant to be one of his better efforts?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm currently reading _Lisey's Story_ by Stephen King and _Furies of Calderon_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 10, 2006)

I just stepped out of my normal genre for a moment - I walked into my local library, and a book caught my eye: _The Adventures of Johnny Vermillion_, by Loren D. Estleman.

It is a Western - Johnny is the leader of a collection of colorful folks - they do Shakespeare, and they rob banks.  So far it is richly written, with wonderful, pulpy descriptions.  As your reading it, even the images in your mind get the proper sepia tone.  I'm having a great time so far, though I'm only a couple chapters in...


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 12, 2006)

_A Hero's Justice_ by Paul B. Thompson and Tonya C. Cook.


----------



## ddvmor (Nov 13, 2006)

Wintersmith by Pratchett.  Pretty good so far, but not as good as Thud was.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 17, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I'm a fan, anyway, but is that meant to be one of his better efforts?




No idea . It's just the one I picked up when in need of a book in a hurry.


----------



## Chaldfont (Nov 17, 2006)

Just finished "Dead West", a great comic mixing spaghetti westerns and zombie movies. I've also read The Road by Cormac McCarthy. I don't know if I can recommend it though. Its one of the best written books I've read in a long time. But its so dark. And there are unspeakable things in there--truly unspeakable, not cool Lovecraft unspeakable.

Yesterday I picked up all four of Edward Tufte's books on visualizing data. Great stuff for a scientific programmer! I got them for free from a friend--like $200 worth of books!


----------



## Mallus (Nov 17, 2006)

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> I've also read The Road by Cormac McCarthy.



McCarthy made the American West into the postapocalypse... I shudder to think what he's done with an _actual_ postapocalyptic scenario. That said, it's my next book purchase.

I'm still slogging my way through Erikson's "The Bonehunters". Terrific first third, then a glacial, confusing muddle, err, middle. I have to come to terms with the fact I've lost most of the plot(s) in that series. Things are picking up though, so I'll reserve judgement.

Before that I read two by M. John Harrison, the "Viriconium" collection, and "Light". The latter is one of the best novels I read in a long time, SF or otherwise.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 18, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> No idea . It's just the one I picked up when in need of a book in a hurry.





He's probably a pretty safe bet.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Nov 20, 2006)

Anybody read the new book by Stephen Lawhead yet?  It looks interesting.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Nov 20, 2006)

Special Edition of _'salem Lot._


----------



## Ranger REG (Nov 20, 2006)

Andre said:
			
		

> I finished that one a couple weeks ago and am waiting for the second book in the series to be available at my local library.



I'm currently reading _Throne of Jade,_ the second book of the _Temeraire_ series. Soon to complete it by tomorrow evening at the latest.

I'm afraid I'll have to pick up the third book, _Black Powder War,_ for my Thanksgiving holiday reading.

Two things got me hooked in the story: Dragons and Lord Nelson's Navy.

Here's hoping PJ and Weta get the greenlight to adapt the book(s) to film(s).


----------



## Chaldfont (Nov 20, 2006)

Mallus said:
			
		

> McCarthy made the American West into the postapocalypse... I shudder to think what he's done with an _actual_ postapocalyptic scenario. That said, it's my next book purchase.
> 
> I'm still slogging my way through Erikson's "The Bonehunters". Terrific first third, then a glacial, confusing muddle, err, middle. I have to come to terms with the fact I've lost most of the plot(s) in that series. Things are picking up though, so I'll reserve judgement.
> 
> Before that I read two by M. John Harrison, the "Viriconium" collection, and "Light". The latter is one of the best novels I read in a long time, SF or otherwise.




Viriconium is great stuff. I'll have to check out Light.


----------



## Chaldfont (Nov 20, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I'm currently reading _Throne of Jade,_ the second book of the _Temeraire_ series. Soon to complete it by tomorrow evening at the latest.
> 
> I'm afraid I'll have to pick up the third book, _Black Powder War,_ for my Thanksgiving holiday reading.
> 
> ...




I'm hoping to run a Savage Worlds game based on the Temeraire series at Gencon Indy next year. Except I'm going with the US Navy vs. the Barbary Pirates.


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 20, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I just stepped out of my normal genre for a moment - I walked into my local library, and a book caught my eye: _The Adventures of Johnny Vermillion_, by Loren D. Estleman.



My lovely and brilliant wife read that a few months ago, and also loved it.  I wanna get it at some point to read.

My new job (proctoring tests) leaves me a lot of time to read, so I've just finished _The Miocene Arrow_, a pretty interesting postapocalyptic book and the sequel to _Souls in the Great Machine_.  The author does great battle scenes and has terrific macguffins, but his books would benefit from three things:
1) Maps
2) Casts of characters
3) Better-written female characters.

His women are interesting, but the major ones have all had moments for me where their actions become completely implausible.

I also just read _The Wild Girl_, a very interesting story about a group of people hunting the wild Apache in northern Mexico in the early 1930s.



			
				Mallus said:
			
		

> McCarthy made the American West into the postapocalypse... I shudder to think what he's done with an actual postapocalyptic scenario. That said, it's my next book purchase.



Wow, I think I need to find that, too.  I've read three books by McCarthy.  The last one was _Blood Meridian_, which I read obsessively over about three days.  I put it down and had nightmares for a week, and haven't had the courage to pick up anything else by him since.

Daniel


----------



## Dinkeldog (Nov 21, 2006)

For fun, Eldest (yes, it's cheesy, so what?)

For professional development, Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 21, 2006)

I just finished reading Dreamer by Daniel Quinn.

Interesting book.  One of those books where you can't tell what's REALLY going on.  There's a logical explanation and a supernatural explanation and the book goes both ways in trying to prove which is correct, making you even more unsure of everything until the very end.

Well, maybe there are further hints, but considering I read it in half hour chunks while riding the bus, I may have simply missed them.


----------



## WargamerX (Nov 21, 2006)

Just finished my third Cat Who... mystery (This was The Cat Who Ate Danish Modern).  Good read-mystery, and I can finish one on a single cross-country flight.  

Working on Raymond Chandler's Fairwell My Lovely.  Great pre-WW2 noir material.

Just picked up Shaara's WW2 start The Rising Tide, will probably follow Chandler.


----------



## Elf Witch (Nov 21, 2006)

WargamerX said:
			
		

> Just finished my third Cat Who... mystery (This was The Cat Who Ate Danish Modern).  Good read-mystery, and I can finish one on a single cross-country flight.
> 
> Working on Raymond Chandler's Fairwell My Lovely.  Great pre-WW2 noir material.
> 
> Just picked up Shaara's WW2 start The Rising Tide, will probably follow Chandler.




The Cat Who.. is one of my favorite mystery series. I have been hooked on them since a friend was getting rid of books gave me the first one then of course I had to track down all the rest.

I finished reading Tanya Huff's third smoke book Smoke and Ashes it is the best of the three. Tony finally comes into his own as a wizard.

I just started Mercedes Lackey The Serpent's Shadow so far it is a good read. I enjoy fantasy novels set in a real earth setting. This one take place in Edwardian London.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> I've gotten quite a bit of reading done lately, for some reason. I've recently read NINE TAILORS by Sayers (as a change-ringer, it's a bit of a scandal that I hadn't already read it!)



Picked it up yesterday!


----------



## Celtavian (Nov 21, 2006)

*re*

_Desperation_ by Stephen King. 

Various non-fiction books covering angels, demons, and some books on knights and medieval times.


----------



## RaceBannon42 (Nov 28, 2006)

Finished up _Tripping to Somewhere_ by Kristopher Reisz and _Dragon Champion_ by E.E. Knight.

The former was an urban fantasy by a debut author. Its about teen angst and rebellion. The author seems to have been influenced by Kerouac and Gaiman. Seems to be aimed at teens.

The latter is high fantasy, elves, dwarves, men, and dragons. The twist is the Dragon is the protagonist. A good read.

Currently working on _Altered Carbon_ by Richard K. Morgan. I'm about  a 1/4 of the way in and thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Tetsubo (Nov 28, 2006)

Failing At Fairness: How Our Schools Cheat Girls by Myra Sadker, David Sadker


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 28, 2006)

GrendelKhan said:
			
		

> World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War




That's on my list. . .

I am reading _Iron Council_ by China Mieville.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 29, 2006)

Finished two Phil Rickman books (well, one under his "alternate name", Will Kingdom) : _The Chalice_ and _Mean Spirit_, both quite excellent.


----------



## Chaldfont (Nov 30, 2006)

Just finished Feersum Endjinn by Iain M. Banks. I think I've read all of his sci-fi stuff at my library now.

I'm going to have to check out some of the other books on this thread now that I'm between books.


----------

